# Epidural inserted twice?



## jdibble (Feb 8, 2011)

I have an anesthesiologist who inserted an Epidural for a patient in Labor at 12pm. At 5:25pm the Epidural pulled out, so he reinserted the Epidural. At 9:00pm the patient was taken to OR for a C-Section and returned to their room at 9:50pm.  I'm not sure how to bill this!

Do I bill for the total time of the Labor Epidural with code 01967 (12:00-9:00pm) and then code 01968 for the C-Section time? Can I charge for the reinsertion of the Epidural and is so how? 

Any instructions on how to do this would be greatly appreciated!  

Thanks,


----------



## gost (Feb 8, 2011)

Yes, 01967 from 1200 to 2100 and then 01968.  No, I don't think you can bill for the second epidural.


----------



## jdibble (Feb 8, 2011)

Thank you.


----------

